# My Baby Squirt



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Here he is! Male VT!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty!!! 
Welcome!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I dont see a pic??


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Very pretty!!!
> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> I dont see a pic??


Hmmm, thats weird. :/


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hmm its probably my computer,its being weird tonight.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

he looks like my old friend Tuttle. I have a soft spot for red veil tails.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

awww!  Hes more purple and blue, also alot of red. But more of the purple. When he flares he does look a little more red.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm...
I can't see the pic either...

Never mind, now I do. Very pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's sooo pretty


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

i still dont see it lol. but i went to your album,so i saw it there. pretty fish.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cute. Being a breeder I have a weird soft spot for mutts and vts (thoguh I dont breed mutts or vts).


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats soo cool! What kind do you breed?


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

Squirty Mc Squirt Squirt!!!!!!
hehe, very pretttyy!!!!!!
=>


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

TitoBetta said:


> Squirty Mc Squirt Squirt!!!!!!
> hehe, very pretttyy!!!!!!
> =>


Thanksss!:-D


----------

